# Warren, OH Abuse Case - HELP!



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

THE DOGS WERE SEIZED ON FRIDAY, FEBRUARY, 12, 2010.

The Abuser is
Progression Humane Sanctuary, Inc. 
Kathy Witzman 
Kinsman, Ohio 44428 
(330) 876-0093 
New Page 1

One is a beautiful GSD who needs help desperately. He or she is at the Trumble Co. Dog Pound, but has not been listed yet -- if the dog is not euthanzed for health problems.

If anyone is close and can help they would appreciate saving even one of the EIGHTY they took from this **** hole.










*Trumbull County Dog Pound* 
7501 Anderson 
Warren, OH 44484 
Phone: 330-675-2787

Email: [email protected]


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, is there a prayer that needs to be said here or what? This is so heartbreaking I just can't imagine the life these dogs have had. The infection in this poor dog's ear must be incredibly painful, and that chain on her neck! Must be at least 3 pounds. Oh, a prayer for this one especially!


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Animal Welfare league seized 162 dogs and other animals from this **** hole. 
We are looking into helping with the GS.

In Humane Hands - Vindy.com, The Vindicator


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

So glad you are trying to help him/her. please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

WiSunka said:


> THE DOGS WERE SEIZED ON FRIDAY, FEBRUARY, 12, 2010.
> 
> The Abuser is
> Progression Humane Sanctuary, Inc.
> ...


Who told you he was at the Trumbull county dog pound?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Xira said:


> Animal Welfare league seized 162 dogs and other animals from this **** hole.
> We are looking into helping with the GS.
> 
> In Humane Hands - Vindy.com, The Vindicator


 
Oh wow Vicki............... I sure thank you for stepping up to help this one, sure needs it badly ! This is so heartbreaking.............


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

This senior boy has a tumor, if it isn't in the bone he will have surgery. We have offered to take him then. If it is bad news he will be PTS. 
He is currently at a vets.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Prayers for this boy that they can do surgery and he can have an opportunity to find a nice home an know love and comfort.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Xira said:


> This senior boy has a tumor, if it isn't in the bone he will have surgery. We have offered to take him then. If it is bad news he will be PTS.
> He is currently at a vets.


Thanks for all that your doing for him. He'll be in my thoughts and prayers today as I wait to hear the news. Either way, I am thankful for all that your doing.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

poor guy!


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

This boy is under the care of Animal Welfare league right now, we offered to take him AFTER his surgery IF they do it. I just wanted to get this clear.
Say a prayer for him


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Xira said:


> This boy is under the care of Animal Welfare league right now, we offered to take him AFTER his surgery IF they do it. I just wanted to get this clear.
> Say a prayer for him


Sending MANY prayers his way........................... POOR guy.


----------



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

It's amazing that you have been able to jump on this so fast. The email I got with the link to the page said they were taken to the Trumbull Co Pound and that there were 80 or so. It's heartbreaking to hear that there are double that many. I realize collecting is an illness, but instead of euthanizing the victims -- how about euthanizing the perpetrator? 

I will say a prayer that he can be saved to enjoy some happy years. I rescued a cocker with a tumor that was in the bone. It's horrible to have them so close to safety only to lose them.

Thanks for caring so much about an old abused dog.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Does anyone remember a male that looks like this boy with a ear problem posted on this forum? I maybe out there in space thinking I seen this boy before on the forum, but thought I would ask anyway.

I heard that some SHELTERS from Ohio took dogs to this crazed lady when they got full, I do believe they would have been better PTS, sorry to say


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

physically ill.  *tears*


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Update*

Here is a update on this boy..he can be moved to NON-URGENT?? 

He will have surgery next week, a biopsy and he will be on thyroid meds and will have his teeth cleaned. Best of all, a wonderful, caring lady saw him on TV - her heart went out to him and she will be adopting him once the surgery is complete. And that warms our collective hearts.:happyboogie:


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovemylabs (Feb 21, 2010)

aw:Tripper, that is the poor fellow's name, is NOT at the Trumbull County Pound. He is in the custody of The Animal Welfare League of Trumbull County. He is under the care of a veterinarian awaiting surgery to remove his ear tumor. The surgery is being paid for by The Animal Welfare League. Tripper HAS an adoptive home waiting for him after his recovery, also arranged by The Animal Welfare League. Hats off to AWL and their scores of volunteers for all the great work they continue to do for all the animals rescued on 2/12/10!!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank the lord!!!! This guy deserves a second chance. Give the kind lady a hug!!!
Thanks Vicki!!


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

lovemylabs said:


> aw:Tripper, that is the poor fellow's name, is NOT at the Trumbull County Pound. He is in the custody of The Animal Welfare League of Trumbull County. He is under the care of a veterinarian awaiting surgery to remove his ear tumor. The surgery is being paid for by The Animal Welfare League. Tripper HAS an adoptive home waiting for him after his recovery, also arranged by The Animal Welfare League. Hats off to AWL and their scores of volunteers for all the great work they continue to do for all the animals rescued on 2/12/10!!


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

YES, a BIG THANK YOU goes out to the Animal Welfare League for all they have done to save these dogs!!:toasting:


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Gs "tripper" safe*



Xira said:


> Here is a update on this boy..he can be moved to NON-URGENT??
> 
> He will have surgery next week, a biopsy and he will be on thyroid meds and will have his teeth cleaned. Best *of all, a wonderful, caring lady saw him on TV - her heart went out to him and she will be adopting him once the surgery is complete. *And that warms our collective hearts.:happyboogie:


Another update on this boy! He had the tumor in his ear removed and is doing good! "Tripper" is partially blind and is deaf, and will have to be on thyroid pills for the rest of his life. I didn't know that "I" was the lady that they where talking about who is going to adopt this boy!!  Anyway I am taking this boy for our "Weeping Willow 2nd Chance GS Sanctuary" this coming week. He will live out his life in a warm house with GS friends! 
The media is very interested in his story and will be there when we pick him up, YIKES!! 
PICS of Tripper when he was rescued...


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

:hug:Thanks Vicki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

